# First time Crested Gecko owner - Need help!



## Blackthrash (Oct 26, 2010)

I am currently waiting patiently for the arival of my first crested gecko.
I was just wondering if any of you guys could give a first time crestie owner any tips.

I have a large exo terra faunarium for housing temporarily until he gets a little older. he is roughly only 2 months old at the minute.
I have 2 large fake plants and a coconut hide in there with a water and food bowl.

What i already know is that i need to mist him twice a day (morning & night) and feed him CGD every other day. But im a bit hazey in regards as to how many crickets he needs feeding. some people say 5 criks once a week others say 3x a week?
I will be feeding him on Komodo complete crested gecko diet, as i cannot get my hands on the Repashy stuff. Will this stuff be sufficent untill i can order the better stuff?

Also, I have been making a record of the temps in my room and they never go under 60 or above 80. so in that regard my room should be a fine temp for him.

If anyone could tell me where i might be going wrong, or if there is some info i have missed out then it would be apreciated.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

a water bowl and misting him twice a day may make it a bit too humid, unless the room is very warm

I personally have no water bowl in mine and only spray once a night.

As far as crickets go... see how many he likes, I feed mine a few every few days, maybe twice a week.

The komod stuff is quite rubbishy, it doesnt appear to taste good, so to combat this mix it with pureed fruit instead of water.

I mix mine with a babay fruit puree from tesco called starwberry and apple.

everything else you seem to be doing seems fine tho

x


----------



## Blackthrash (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a late reply. But cheers for the help.

Ive been feeding him komodo mixed with apple and pear baby food, is this ok for life? or should i really get some of the better gecko food?
He does seem too eat it i think, theres always poo in his cage, but im not sure if thats from the bugs of the komodo diet. 
Even though he did eat some komodo diet from my fingertip today, so he probably does eat it.

I was wondering if the messurements i use are ok, i bassically get a teaspoon of komodo and a teaspoon of baby food and mix it up, so it's 50/50.
I herd that baby food is bad for them over long periods of time, but si that only if you dont mix it with gecko diet?

Sorry for the long message. just want to make sure im doing things right.

Cheers


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I would get him onto Clarks (crested gecko diet) which is brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

The komodo stuff seems to put them off, and baby food has no nutrition at all. I would advise you to buy Allen Repashy's crested gecko diet, you can buy it online from Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex, on the store, dry foods. If you are unable to do this, try getting your hands on Lucky Reptiles tropical fruit jam, it comes in a tube and is banana and mango flavour, which could be mixed with te komodo diet.  Good luck with your new crestie!


----------

